# Capitol Limited Bedrooms



## Lyle (Feb 15, 2018)

Does anybody know if there is a way to tell which bedrooms have the bench facing forward in car 2901?


----------



## Lonestar648 (Feb 15, 2018)

The direction the car is facing can and will change when the Yard crew changes out a sleeping car. Since the cars are designed to go either direction, the yard crew places the replacement car in the consist what ever is the most convenient. This is why one finds out the direction of the car when they board the train. I will say that E, C, A face the same direction, and B and D face the opposite.


----------



## Lyle (Feb 16, 2018)

Thanks!


----------

